# Can you raise the roof on a pole barn after it's built?



## LMPD (Dec 12, 2011)

We hired a reputable contractor to build a 34x34x16'6"(H) pole barn for us to store our boat. The opening had to be at least 12' tall. They built the building 2'8" too short in height. To make up for the difference they excavated 3' of dirt to "correct" their mistake. Before the excavation the grade of the land gently sloped downward...just the right amount to drain water. As a result of their grading now we can't get out of the pole barn unless we put the truck in 4 wheel drive. The grade is so steep the co-owners of the pole barn can't even pull their boat out now and we have a small pond in the pole barn. Although the actual construct of the pole barn is above par it's too short and they caused more problems by grading the land. The contractor won't reconstruct the pole barn to the proper height so we both agreed to void the contract with them only receiving 1/3 of the total price.

Now for my question. Can the roof be raised the 2'8" so we have the proper height? Then we will regrade the land and bring dirt in to regrade the land like it was.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

You probably should consult a structural engineer!
(Almost, anything can be done!)
rossfingal


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Raise the roof, fill in the cheap "fix", and sue the contractor for negligence. This sounds inexcusable.... but may have "the rest of the story" that we are not being told. Sure you can raise the roof, but... engineer and a REALLY reputable builder this time. This ain't diy.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Raising the roof of a pole barn is a lot of work - you are basically starting from stratch because even after removing the steel siding/roofing, removing the trusses and other framing, you would probably need to install taller support posts around the perimeter to increase the overall height of the building.

How much clear span do you have to the bottom of your trusses? Can you increase the height of the door opening without major rework?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

LMPD said:


> We hired a reputable contractor to build a 34x34x16'6"(H) pole barn for us to store our boat. The opening had to be at least 12' tall. They built the building 2'8" too short in height. To make up for the difference they excavated 3' of dirt to "correct" their mistake. Before the excavation the grade of the land gently sloped downward...just the right amount to drain water. As a result of their grading now we can't get out of the pole barn unless we put the truck in 4 wheel drive. The grade is so steep the co-owners of the pole barn can't even pull their boat out now and we have a small pond in the pole barn. Although the actual construct of the pole barn is above par it's too short and they caused more problems by grading the land. The contractor won't reconstruct the pole barn to the proper height so we both agreed to void the contract with them only receiving 1/3 of the total price.
> 
> Now for my question. Can the roof be raised the 2'8" so we have the proper height? Then we will regrade the land and bring dirt in to regrade the land like it was.


You have no choice but to hire an attorney first then an architect or engineer.


----------



## LMPD (Dec 12, 2011)

Raising the opening won't help us as we need the same amount of clearance throughout. 

That is the actual story of what happened with the exception of they were supposed to have it done the first week of Nov 2011. They put us off until 03-21-12.

It was the actual the contractor that told us they built it 2'8" too short and he said they would regrade the land and it would be "fine".

Someone suggested removing the roof and building a cripple wall 2'8" and securing it to the 6x6 posts with steel straps and lag bolts, then reattach the roof. I'm skeptical as best. A structural engineer would be too expensive.

I'm scared we are stuck with what we have.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

LMPD said:


> Raising the opening won't help us as we need the same amount of clearance throughout.
> 
> That is the actual story of what happened with the exception of they were supposed to have it done the first week of Nov 2011. They put us off until 03-21-12.
> 
> ...


If the grade is down that much, aren't your footings exposed? Plus you're not supposed to do that anyway. Expensive or ot your need an engineer or architect . No one here can possibly help you. Or, you obviously HAVE no choice but to live with it.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

You have a slam dunk legal case if it is true they built this too short.

I think they owe you a correct building.

I also wonder how they dug 2'8" down without exposing the footings for the posts...

I would take the contract, prints and go see your lawyer.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Before this forum tries the case, assesses the fines, and awards to the plaintiff, we should take a step back. We have seen no pictures of what was built. We have no idea if the project had plans, or there was a "verbal" agreement on what was to be built. We have not heard from the builder. In short, we are idly speculating about the discrepancy between what the OPS indicates he wanted and what the OPS indicates was built. I suggest that rather than get into legal discussions, we focus on the OPS question, namely can he raise the pole barn, and if so what process what we need to undertake to do so.

Rossfingal is absolutely correct, of course you can raise the pole barn, given sufficient funding and effort. The details of how to raise the barn must be worked out with your engineer or architect, as you now have a more complex problem than constructing one new. The reason the problem is more complex is that you now have to deal with a whole series of cost and structural questions, specifically what can you salvage, what structural elements are now undersized, what are you going to do with the footings (if you have footings). These are not simple questions, they cannot be answered without a site visit, and the reconstruction requires more complete plans than the original structure, because you now have to deal with salvage, temporary bracing, and intermediate stability questions while you rebuild. But can it be done, absolutely. Is it DIY, I doubt it. And you may want to consider a new contractor, given the apparently unfortunate result of the last project.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dan,

I was just responding to what was posted. if the facts are correct, he has a good case, hence contacting the lawyer.

Raising a pole barn roof would not be easy for anyone. I know this and in fact he might be further ahead in just taking down what is built and use some of the 2/3 of the original contract to start over.

I and Joe Corolla are questioning how you or anyone could dig down 2'8" and still have sufficient foundation remaining. That is my main concern right now.
Dave


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

He may not have any case. They already agreed on 1/3 the price. That could be considered a settlement.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm almost cetain you'll need a lot of open space around the building so 1-2 cranes can get in there with the proper spreaders and pick it up, and put taller posts back in. 
We once raised the roof of an 18' x 24' building 2' with lots of manpower, jacks, and tight splinchers (sp?).


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

/And then after the roof is lifted and taller posts installed, if the sidewall siding is metal then that has to be taken down and new installed.

like I said, maybe the roof can be lifted, but then there is a loty of work involved in the rest of the structure.

WHAT A MESS!!!:whistling2:


----------

